# eating together!!!



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I took a pic or two and a vedio of Naz and his sons eating together!!!! I just thought it was too cute to not post it for everyone . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQg9FBMm5as

Sorry a little hard to see.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww.  I wanna make a video! YAY!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Aww! He really is such a good boy!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I love them so much, i wanna Give Naz a big sqeezy hug b/c he's so good but that wouldn't end well .


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

This is been bothering me for a while but what kind of rat is that on the left? He's huge! Haha my girls are tiny in compairison and I'm wondering if they're going to grow anymore, though I'm sure they wouldn't get that big in any case.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

girls don't typically get as big as males but every rat is different. if you had a very small male and a really large female they might be close to the same size... but on average females are quite a bit smaller.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

It's just like Twich said, girls can be smaller than boys so that might be why Naz seems to big. He's yor standard blue hooded nothing special (well tons but you know what i mean). He's honestly the largest rat i own, for a while i thought he was over weight and thats why he was so big but the vet said he's very healthy so i'll just say his big boned lol. Him and the little ones are living together now, It's so cute. Xavier and Prince will be playing and if he get too ruff Naz will break them up and start cleaning them. Oh it's so so sweet!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

the video is absolutely precious


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I had to post this!! they were sleeping together!!! *melts* the pic is kinda crappy so i'm kicking myself for forgetting my bfs cam but he little black head under Naz is Xavier and Prince is to the right. *melts again*


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Cute Ratties!
Naz is such a good boy.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't tell how happy i am that they are getting long. They were all playing earler lol. I'm going to Die when Naz has to pass on.... *doesn't think about it*


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish i could have gotten a pciture, They had a three way cleaning fest going on lol. Ok just had to tell since i didn't get a pic.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

More black mail pictures .


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

very cute


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

how do you post videos nazareth? i have an adorable one of picasso playing with a pen cap that just cracks me up.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a free youtube account, You click MyAccount there should be a few little boxes and lists, You click the button under Videos that says "Upload New Video" Then fill in the title and everything else. Once you've done that you scroll all the way down and click "Continue Uploading" then you just Browes for your vedio like a picture.


----------



## smellycato (Apr 7, 2007)

Thats adorable, My boys grab the food and go to their seperate eating sides of the cage haha


----------

